# Popular modern day mechanics you want gone from future games



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 17, 2021)

Felt like ranting but instead of bugging the convo I thought I'd made a new thread 

For me it's two mechanics that are actually pretty similar that I want completely gone from any future titles that might interest me. 

And that's cooking and crafting. 

They seem so unnecessary included in game that aren't about those things, and only there for the sake of padding items and padding in the form of shitty minigames. I've never been into that kinda gameplay before, so it came out of nowhere when suddenly every game tries to include them in some form. 

Kingdom hearts 3, Bloodstained, Dragon Quest XI, Dragon Ball Z Kakarot, etc.. 

Even in games where the focus is to cook/craft like Breath of the Wild and Red Dead Redemption 2, I just didn't enjoy doing any of that. It just felt boring compared to the rest of the game. 

I get open world games need side activities, I just don't think cooking/crafting is the answer. It seems some game devs suddenly decided to replace finding good items from challenging dungeons and side quests with crafting/cooking. I don't like buying items from item shops either, but I actually think crafting items is worse since it just prolongs the processes without any real substance. Even gambling seems more fun. 

/rant 


So are there any seemingly popular modern mechanics y'all want gone?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 17, 2021)

I don't really play many games with cooking mini-games so I don't mind them at all. I think it was only Bloodstained and Breath of the Wild lately and in both of those games, they had at least a minimal amount of thought put into them besides "make healing item that looks like food". 

Not really a "mechanic" but walking segments that puke exposition is probably the single worst CINEMATIC FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL shtick that modern gaming ever did because they're literally cutscenes but without any scene composition or direction, and 99% of the times, you can't even skip it. Even fucking arcadey actions games like Bayonetta 2 have it. Fucking DMC5 had it for 3 seconds with that V ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and it still irks me that someone at Capcom thought that the game REALLY needed that for "immersion".

And then you have this .



It's genuinely embarrassing and as far I'm concerned, it was proof that Kojima was being carried by all the leads that eventually left KojiPro throughout the years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Itachі (Jan 17, 2021)

- abundance of useless loot: no i don't wanna spend hours in menus comparing items to find which one does 1% more damage than the other. oh and obviously the enemies are gonna be bullet sponges so you're at a disadvantage if you DON'T engage with this system

- boring cover shooting: yeah i really wanna be hiding behind a box surrounded by 20 enemies, slowly popping out to shoot when it's safe

- empty and uninteresting open worlds: what's the point of having a massive open world if i'm literally just going from point A to B for the next objective? i'd be much happier with a level select system instead

- 'hard' bosses: yeah i love bosses with massive health bars. i love doing the same sequence of moves over and over again till the enemy dies, it's so much more fun than actually making the fight interesting

- pointless micromanagement: you need to eat, you need to sleep, you need to repair your shoes, you need to piss - FUCK OFF and let me play the damn game. some games have survival mechanics which actually work but some just add nothing positive to the experience whatsoever. like going to the menu and pressing x on something is such a deep mechanic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't really play many games with cooking mini-games so I don't mind them at all. I think it was only Bloodstained and Breath of the Wild lately and in both of those games, they had at least a minimal amount of thought put into them besides "make healing item that looks like food".



With Bloodstained I just used that mechanic passively, just started killing dudes and cooked with whatever they dropped, until I decided to 100% the game. That's when I noticed the whole farming for ingredients thing also didn't work out for it. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Not really a "mechanic" but walking segments that puke exposition is probably the single worst CINEMATIC FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL shtick that modern gaming ever did because they're literally cutscenes but without any scene composition or direction, and 99% of the times, you can't even skip it. Even fucking arcadey actions games like Bayonetta 2 have it. Fucking DMC5 had it for 3 seconds with that V ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and it still irks me that someone at Capcom thought that the game REALLY needed that for "immersion".



I thought that scene in Bayo 2 was used strictly for loading purposes because it was mid-stage leading to a huge ass section. Yeah, it's annoying every time you replay the game, but it's that one instance where I understand why they did it. It's completely different from games where that's how they try to tell the story. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> It's genuinely embarrassing and as far I'm concerned, it was proof that Kojima was being carried by all the leads that eventually left KojiPro throughout the years.



Oh my God. 

And I thought shonen villain expositions were bad.  



Itachі said:


> - boring cover shooting: yeah i really wanna be hiding behind a box surrounded by 20 enemies, slowly popping out to shoot when it's safe



Have you tried Doom? 



Itachі said:


> - empty and uninteresting open worlds: what's the point of having a massive open world if i'm literally just going from point A to B for the next objective? i'd be much happier with a level select system instead



Have you tried Nioh or Doom or DMC? 



Itachі said:


> - 'hard' bosses: yeah i love bosses with massive health bars. i love doing the same sequence of moves over and over again till the enemy dies, it's so much more fun than actually making the fight interesting



Have you tried Nioh or DMC?  



Itachі said:


> - pointless micromanagement: you need to eat, you need to sleep, you need to repair your shoes, you need to piss - FUCK OFF and let me play the damn game. some games have survival mechanics which actually work but some just add nothing positive to the experience whatsoever. like going to the menu and pressing x on something is such a deep mechanic



Yeah this one I get. I understand if that's part of the game, but I still almost never have fun doing shit like this. It was the most boring aspect of RDR2. Really not looking forward for it to come back in GTA VI.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 18, 2021)

Open World
- > Don't do it if there's no reason to do it and especially not if your game is going to be worse for it. Don't even make your maps larger than they need to be AHEM KH3.
Breath of the Wild had an engaging world so it gets a pass. Nier Automata is an example of how smaller maps are just better in most cases.

RPG lite bs
-> Stop it. You're not an rpg developer and your pathetic attempt to introduce stats, gear, and skill trees leaves us with hollow games full of horribly imbalanced builds where one or two builds reign supreme. Leave RPG mechanics to the big boys like Falcom.

Can we fucking STOP with the generic fucking combat?
Look. I'm playing Witcher 3 rn, a game that's good but that has... passable combat at best. In the worst case, fights devolve into button mashing. At best a timed game of dodge phase/attack phase.
If you're not going to go with a solid combat system that fits with the theme for your game then just idfk don't even make the game. Like please, I'm tired of basic attack strings, spammy dodging with no real iframes and and lousy basic parrying systems with generic rewards.
You don't have to be DMC. You don't even have to have complex mechanics but if you have simple mechanics then you need enemies that shake up those mechanics hard.
Again Botw is a good example of simple mechanics that are shaken up by various enemy types.
We should NOT be basing our combat systems on fucking Skyrim! Personally don't base it on the arkham games either, I'm so fucking god damned sick of those, they're another button mashy trash fest that gets old so damn quick.

Stop relying on levels and stats as a crutch for your inability to develop good games.
Your sponge boss isn't fun or difficult. Just tedious. If you can't make a creative boss with unique behavior to challenge the player then don't even have bosses, fuck it, make shitty mobile games instead so that I don't even have to know you exist.

Stop casualizing the fuck out of your games.
If you wanna make another basic bitch game out of a series that has previously catered to an audience with actual taste, stop it. Make a new series with your shitty focus tested mechanics for troglodytes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 18, 2021)

Off the top of my head? Pre-animated takedowns.

They kill the the pacing, even in games like Doom 2016 and Eternal where they are mercifully short.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 18, 2021)

Durability on weapons. I can understand on something as powerful as the modified melee weapon in tLoU, but in action games like BOTW it is very frustrating to only be able to use a weapon for a few hits.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JayK (Jan 18, 2021)

DLC

micro transactions

sUrPrIsE mEcHaNiCs

@Charlotte D. Kurisu crafting in Dragon Quest has been a thing since like forever afaik, I have no idea why that shit exists in Bloodstained of all games however

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aduro (Jan 18, 2021)

I like crafting, so long as it doesn't clog up my inventory massively.
Obviously, I'd be happy if microtransactions and loot boxes especially were gone. But its not gonna happen. At best there will be more restrictions on how many can be sold.

Games definitely shouldn't be competing on who can make the biggest open world. I don't want to see some huge blank mass in-between areas without interesting stuff in-between. And I don't want to keep having to bunny hop or look around for paths to get over mountains constantly. Open worlds work in Red Dead and Fallout because they constantly have interesting things happen in them. Most open world games are boring because they don't achieve/understand that.

Also, I don't want any more Assassin's Creed-style games featuring climbing and traversal where you just hold A and forwards. Climbing should be a puzzle or require careful timing. It should be more like Uncharted, or Skyward Sword.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2021)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Durability on weapons. I can understand on something as powerful as the modified melee weapon in tLoU, but in action games like BOTW it is very frustrating to only be able to use a weapon for a few hits.



Panzer Paladin does this well IMO. You can shatter your weapon for a super move or a passive ability for when you really need it, so there's a bit of strategy/management going on. There's also an overabundance of weapon drops. 



JayK said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu crafting in Dragon Quest has been a thing since like forever afaik, I have no idea why that shit exists in Bloodstained of all games however



Been a hot minute since I played a DQ game so I didn't know. I dunno if it got shittier in XI but it's one of the few things I hate about the game. I mean buying ingredients on the spot helps a lot, but not every ingredient is purchasable.


----------



## Itachі (Jan 18, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> With Bloodstained I just used that mechanic passively, just started killing dudes and cooked with whatever they dropped, until I decided to 100% the game. That's when I noticed the whole farming for ingredients thing also didn't work out for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna play Doom, I've heard it's really good. Same with DMC, though I'm pretty bad at fighting games tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 18, 2021)

Itachі said:


> Same with DMC, though I'm pretty bad at fighting games tbh



It's not a fighting game. It's straight up action. It's pretty dope.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Keishin (Jan 18, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Felt like ranting but instead of bugging the convo I thought I'd made a new thread
> 
> For me it's two mechanics that are actually pretty similar that I want completely gone from any future titles that might interest me.
> 
> ...


Mining, Fishing, Cooking, Woodcutting, Herb picking, Stealth, and Combat abilities have been a thing in rpg's and they always stay in MMORPGS. The main point is to make the player spend more time. Like in Runescape, it takes enormous amount of time to level all these skills. So you end up paying for MTX extra boost and end up using more time in the game rather than just hack and slashing. The problem is that the game devs don't make them too relevant or important feeling to the game. so you don't end up wanting to grind max levels.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 18, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Felt like ranting but instead of bugging the convo I thought I'd made a new thread
> 
> For me it's two mechanics that are actually pretty similar that I want completely gone from any future titles that might interest me.
> 
> ...


They're not supposed to be fun, they're supposed to be time drains. They come from survival games. They dont suck in BOTW tho because of the Immersive sim styled physics system the game has. 

Only game where they are fun is in Monster Hunter and even then thats debatable. (its more Zen if anything else like maybe playing something like the OG final fantasy games while listening to a podcast)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 18, 2021)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Durability on weapons. I can understand on something as powerful as the modified melee weapon in tLoU, but in action games like BOTW it is very frustrating to only be able to use a weapon for a few hits.


Stop playing Zelda like an action game. Its not an action game. Combat isnt the point of the game. They have always been puzzle explorers with combat to break up the pacing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 18, 2021)

Listen guys, Frustration in video games exist for two reasons:

A. You are doing something wrong 

B. The Designers of the game have BPD

More often than not its A.

When its B the answer is usually way more obvious if you're even a little bit curious

Like here's a good example


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 18, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Open World
> - > Don't do it if there's no reason to do it and especially not if your game is going to be worse for it. Don't even make your maps larger than they need to be AHEM KH3.
> Breath of the Wild had an engaging world so it gets a pass. Nier Automata is an example of how smaller maps are just better in most cases.
> 
> ...


Yeah if the combat is trash on higher difficulties Im likely to just uninstall your game and never look back if that's how you expect me to spend my time.  I noped outta Witcher 3 hella fast. 

Just make the game into a visual novel ( and I mean a GOOD one like Tokimeki Memorial which is pure action game design framework applied to UI design) not a shitty game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2021)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> They're not supposed to be fun, they're supposed to be time drains.



That makes it okay I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2021)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Listen guys, Frustration in video games exist for two reasons:
> 
> A. You are doing something wrong
> 
> ...


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 19, 2021)

Most if not all covered already. I think we all share the same frustrations with the video game industry.

Most of my frustrations come down to laziness/lack of creativity/Corporate greed. "AAA games" have become so similar these days.


Don't make an open world game if it's just an excuse to pad your game with lazy/repeat content. Most of them are boring AF
Loot mechanics are a bit trash and take away the excitement of getting new/individual gear by the end
Level scaling needs to just go. In fact levels in general just aren't implemented well these days. Progression needs to be done better/less lazily.
I actually didn't mind cooking in BOTW but typically I hate it and crafting.
Game length shouldn't be the only metric to measure value. If most of that time is boring, why am I even playing? It's bonkers and it's just so you can market your game as 100 hours of content. 
Any corporate greed elements - Loot boxes, DLC, Micro transcations, releasing before ready need to go in the bin.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 19, 2021)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> They're not supposed to be fun, they're supposed to be time drains.


Man, this sounds like an argument a Ubisoft rep would make.



St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Just make the game into a visual novel ( and I mean a GOOD one like Tokimeki Memorial which is pure action game design framework applied to UI design) not a shitty game.


Hell fucking yes. The combat in Tales of Berseria isn't that good, and I would LOVE to play a VN of that story just so I cannot have to dread the next action gameplay scenario.

Or make a game similar to Telltale/David Cage. God knows Cage needs some competition so he can improve faster.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 19, 2021)

Tbh, cooking and rng on weapon stats are the only things open world has never been good to begin with the only way is to give missions based on your actions which would lead to 15 years to program just 3 missions taking in account a decent amount of possibilities that would lead to just one of them so yeah. 

The only way an open world would be legitimately good and not just okay would be if you genuinely put a life simulator there making the whole,even the tiniest detail, depending on player action creating own story.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That makes it okay I guess.


Time drains arent completely bad if they're used as context markers between levels.

Its why Uncharted is popular lmao.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2021)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Time drains arent completely bad if they're used as context markers between levels.
> 
> Its why Uncharted is popular lmao.



What the fuck are context markers? 

Time drains can also be fun. But time drains for the sake of being time drains, are more than likely not fun. 

Uncharted games are 15 hour games that can be finished within 2-3 sittings with almost no replay value afterwards. They're the exact opposite of time drains.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 20, 2021)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Time drains arent completely bad if they're used as context markers between levels.
> 
> Its why Uncharted is popular lmao.


What do you consider time drains in Uncharted? How do you define them in general?

"Time drain" conjures up imagery of some boring, repetitive task to me. Inherently not fun. Side activities that you can fully invest yourself in like addictive mini games (Gwent? Although I never played) are great but chopping wood or forced grinding is in no way good or fun game design.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 22, 2021)

Cover-based shooting isn't so "popular" anymore, but with AAA games being the trend-following gray goo that they are there's always a risk of a comeback...

It's boring, it limits player creativity and the enviroments go to waste.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2021)

I can think of a few cover shooters that are actually pretty cool/great but it's true that the vast, vast, VAST majority just make shit shooters around it.


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 22, 2021)

People tend to characterise cover shooters as just hiding and occasionally poking out to shoot with nothing else, no tension and no variation, but the good ones have mechanics and enemies that force you out of cover and encourage pushing the line forward. Gears of War is underappreciated for its gameplay design, but it has a lot of uninspired knockoffs that didn't quite understand why it worked.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naruto (Jan 22, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And that's cooking and crafting.


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck survival crafting in every fucking game after the Minecraft craze happened.

Seriously, fuck this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xel (Jan 22, 2021)

As someone who plays games in all sorts of genres including totally casual stuff I just wanna say that anything that makes a game overly and needlessly grindy should be retired from singleplayer  Be it crafting or cooking or just having to sort through too much loot. Like I don't mind it if you need to gather materials to upgrade something when you can do it on the go or get enough stuff from quest rewards, but when I have to go and specifically gather a ridiculous amount of it for a questionable benefit, meh. I just ain't got time for that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2021)

It started to really get pretentious when people were bitching about "value for money" but somehow devs understood that as "fill the game with a bunch uninteresting shit so it's 80+ hours". 

A 10 hour game can have way more "value for money" than an 80 hour grind-fest.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> A 10 hour game can have way more "value for money" than an 80 hour grind-fest.



Shut up and pay $80 for a GTA 5 port. What are you, POOR?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shut up and pay $80 for a GTA 5 port. What are you, POOR?!



I forgot about that increase in game prices for next-gen. I'm gonna pay a full hundred bucks for FFVIIR Part 2 aren't I?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 23, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shut up and pay $80 for a GTA 5 port. What are you, POOR?!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 23, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shut up and pay $80 for a GTA 5 port. What are you, POOR?!



Si papi

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Keishin (Jan 23, 2021)

Cooking
Crafting
Smithing
Attack
Strength
HP
MP
Magic
Ranged
Fishing
Woodcutting
Mining
Blacksmithing
Stealth
Agility
Herblore
Construction
Slayer
Hunting
Farming
Firemaking
need more than just grind levels for better skill trees. its done to death.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jan 23, 2021)

Micro-transactions in any games that aren't free to play, or are implemented after launch.
Day 1 Paid DLC.
Mandatory account registration for single-player games (seriously, EA. Why did I have to make an Origin account to play _Star Wars: Jedi Fallen Order_ of all things?)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2021)

I sense sarcasm.


Karyu Endan said:


> Mandatory account registration for single-player games (seriously, EA. Why did I have to make an Origin account to play _Star Wars: Jedi Fallen Order_ of all things?)




Yeah this shit is unsettling. Why do they need to know so much just so I can play a game?


----------



## Aduro (Jan 24, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I sense sarcasm.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah this shit is unsettling. Why do they need to know so much just so I can play a game?


Because basically most of the internet is built around selling your data to other people now.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2021)

Aduro said:


> Because basically most of the internet is built around selling your data to other people now.



And all these companies have the faint hope that you'll buy the next game on their shit platform for a full chunk of the sale.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2021)

It's not that popular but it's common enough: but rehashing areas/bosses for the final stretch/stage/area/dungeon of the game isn't hype. It's very annoying and boring.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 25, 2021)

Holding down buttons to perform contextual actions. Not exactly a deal breaker, but annoying nonetheless. I don’t understand why it’s to widespread these days.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 25, 2021)

Karyu Endan said:


> Mandatory account registration for single-player games (seriously, EA. Why did I have to make an Origin account to play _Star Wars: Jedi Fallen Order_ of all things?)



Seriously this is the worst. On hitman 3 you need to be online all the time to save your progress properly. In a single player game. Wtf.


----------



## Karma (Jan 25, 2021)

Looter shooter design is single player games.

Literally y


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 25, 2021)

Overwatch said:


> Holding down buttons to perform contextual actions. Not exactly a deal breaker, but annoying nonetheless. I don’t understand why it’s to widespread these days.



F



Karma said:


> Looter shooter design is single player games.
> 
> Literally y



Cause enemy pinatas exploding rewards and big number get bigger gets your dopamine centers all tingly and horny.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 25, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> F



The only explanation I can think of is developers believing we're all suffering from neurological damage after years of jerking off and implement it as a failsafe against accidentally pushing something we're not supposed to.

Which I find very insulting. Some of are making great progress with physical therapy.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 30, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It started to really get pretentious when people were bitching about "value for money" but somehow devs understood that as "fill the game with a bunch uninteresting shit so it's 80+ hours".
> 
> A 10 hour game can have way more "value for money" than an 80 hour grind-fest.


This isn't easily solved though. I agree and would even say that a 6 hour game can be infinitely better than one which offers endless play hours, but the audiences are hard to please/pinpoint here. As a dev, trust me that this sucks because people WILL ask for more.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 30, 2021)

Hitman is a good example of value for money. Multiple extremely entertaining ways of completing a mission in a sandbox. Rather than padding.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2021)

Shrike said:


> This isn't easily solved though. I agree and would even say that a 6 hour game can be infinitely better than one which offers endless play hours, but the audiences are hard to please/pinpoint here. As a dev, trust me that this sucks because people WILL ask for more.



I agree consumers bitching no matter what is an issue. A 6 hour game can still have a good chunk of replay value as well. Bloodstained Curse of the Moon 2 is a really good recent example about proper replayability. Padding 20 hour games to stretch them to 60-70 hours with uninspired fodder can't be the answer. 

I mean it might, since something like AssCreed is still popular so I don't know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 30, 2021)

Many games work great at six hours, but if you're charging fifty pounds for those six hours then those six hours had better be life-changing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2021)

Disquiet said:


> Many games work great at six hours, but if you're charging fifty pounds for those six hours then those six hours had better be life-changing.



All of these can be "finished" in 6-7 hours  









They're pretty life changing for me. Although Blasphemous isn't 60 bucks, but I'd pay 200 dollars for that shit.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 30, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> All of these can be "finished" in *6-7 hours*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2021)

I stand corrected

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 30, 2021)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Durability on weapons. I can understand on something as powerful as the modified melee weapon in tLoU, but in action games like BOTW it is very frustrating to only be able to use a weapon for a few hits.


This is something i completely agree with. Much more often than not, durability is a pain in the ass. A bothersome mechanics aren't always inherently bad (I can explain), but they are usually shitty and nothing else when it comes to durability.


----------



## Aduro (Jan 30, 2021)

I could play all four Uncharted games in the time it takes to complete the average RPG, and call it good value for money. And Uncharted has replay value because the action scenes are simply exciting to play.

I definitely have more uncompleted games than I have games that I never want to play again because I've completed them enough times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 30, 2021)

I played MGS1 about 50 times

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 30, 2021)

Not a big fan of "radiant type quests" all that much. I can explore areas without the incentives of shitty randomly generated quests and the feeling of concidental discovery of something always feels more fun.

Related to that, as an aftereffect of the whole open-world craze, the quality of quest design has massively dipped. I got bored of Shadow of Mordor the second I realized it's just a chain of "quests" that are mostly just free roam challenges with occasional cinematic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 1, 2021)

Overwatch said:


> Holding down buttons to perform contextual actions. Not exactly a deal breaker, but annoying nonetheless. I don’t understand why it’s to widespread these days.


This, especially in war strategies games. And the harrypotter-like obligatory quest like draw this figure with the mouse pointer, click on this epileptic item jumping around, etc. If people want such kind of quests, they can choose a different game, that is focusing on such stuff. I can understand it as extra or world quests, but as obligatory storyline ones this should go.


----------

